# GBA release list (gOnline) finally fixed!



## Costello (Jul 3, 2006)

Allright, I fixed gOnline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The ultimate online GBA release list is back!
http://gbatemp.net/?dynamic=13 

Features list:
- info, 2 screenshots, 1 boxart and 1 NFO for every scene release
- search engine
- post comments about games (special access is required, PM me if you want access)
- double rating system: 1 for staffers, 1 for members
- now fits the selected skin (old & new)
- links from external pages supported: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=home&gon=XXXX (replace XXXX by the release number)

We're now working on the NDS version.

Suggestions and requests are welcome!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 3, 2006)

Costello FTW


----------



## Arkansaw (Feb 28, 2007)

I think something is very wrong with this forum O.o
*rubs eyes again*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 1, 2008)

You guys rule, nuff said!


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 1, 2008)

20 month bumps FTW!


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 1, 2008)

Indeed. Let's have more bumps!


----------

